# Cut and Sew Manufactures



## dasmaka (Nov 8, 2009)

i am looking for cut and sew manufactures who can make anything from tshirts to jeans to jackets. Anyone you guys know that is legitamate in the U.S. would be helpful but i perfer California. I would really apprceciate it since the person who i am working with now seems to be giving me the run around.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

dasmaka said:


> i am looking for cut and sew manufactures who can make anything from tshirts to jeans to jackets. Anyone you guys know that is legitamate in the U.S. would be helpful but i perfer California. I would really apprceciate it since the person who i am working with now seems to be giving me the run around.


Have you tried jsapparel.net ?


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks again, rodney. i'll check this link out soon.


----------

